# How about the Ameristep Penthouse blind?



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I looked for a long time for a blind that I could shoot my longbow from. I decided on the Ameristep Penthouse. It's 78" square and 90" tall so I can shoot standing up. I got a great deal on this blind and it should be here any day now. Sheels wanted $299, Cabelas wanted $199 and shipping, I got it on ebay NEW for $155 with free S&H. I can't wait to get in this thing and drop my first buck from a blind.

Does anyone have this blind, and how do you like it?


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Del,

I do not have the Penthouse, but I have had an Ameristep Doghouse, and currently have an Ameristep Intimidator blind. Ameristep makes good blinds for the money, I'm sure you'll like the penthouse. They are more effective if you take the time to brush them in a bit.

huntin1


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> Del,
> 
> I do not have the Penthouse, but I have had an Ameristep Doghouse, and currently have an Ameristep Intimidator blind. Ameristep makes good blinds for the money, I'm sure you'll like the penthouse. They are more effective if you take the time to brush them in a bit.
> 
> huntin1


Thanks huntin1. What do you mean "brush them in"?

Del


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Most blinds come with loops or ties so that you can attach brush, tufts of grass, cattails, whatever is handy to the outside of the blind. It's just added camo that helps the blind blend in to the area.

Also, most blinds come with a black coating inside, wear block, including a face mask, deer will have a harder time seeing you in there if you do.

huntin1


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

I didn't know they had ties to attach brush and stuff. That's good advice to wear black inside the blind. I planned on wearing camo. This blind also has shoot through window covers. I have a problem believing that they won't deflect the arrow in some way. Have you ever shot through these? I can't wait to get it and try it out. It's getting chillie here in ND, but it will be a lot colder by the time I get it and a chance to use it.

Del


----------



## snow123geese (Feb 3, 2008)

DelSnavely said:


> This blind also has shoot through window covers. I have a problem believing that they won't deflect the arrow in some way. Have you ever shot through these?
> Del


I dont own this blind that you bought but, 
I haven't had a problem with the shoot through mesh on my ground blinds. My arrows haven't deflected at all when I have shot out of the blinds.

But, just to be safe I would practice out of it first to make sure your arrows don't deflect. I know they make replaceable windows and I don't think they are too expensive.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

snow123geese said:


> I dont own this blind that you bought but,
> I haven't had a problem with the shoot through mesh on my ground blinds. My arrows haven't deflected at all when I have shot out of the blinds.
> 
> But, just to be safe I would practice out of it first to make sure your arrows don't deflect. I know they make replaceable windows and I don't think they are too expensive.


Thanks Snow, I'll do that. If this thing is as good as it says, I'll be using it for all kinds of hunting. It may be the most used piece of equipment I have in short order...lol

Del


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

I'm not sure if the penthouse has ties for brush, most blinds do. If it doesn't just lean the branches and stuff up against it and cover it the best you can. It doesn't take too much, just hide the general shape.

I shoot thru the mesh with no problem, but I'm using a compound. The long bow is a bit slower but I don't think it will bother much. Snow gave good advice, try a few before you hunt with it.

As to the chillyness, I use a Mr. Heater Buddy heater in mine, no chillyness problems. 

huntin1


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

huntin1 said:


> As to the chillyness, I use a Mr. Heater Buddy heater in mine, no chillyness problems.
> 
> huntin1


I have a small Mr. Heater that attaches to those small bottles and has a stand to put the bottle in. I was under the impression that it might give off some kind of scent so I wasn't going to use it. Now that you mention it, I will.

Thanks a lot! I'm learning more all the time.
Del


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Hey Del,

I have the Ameristep Penthouse and I love it. It does have some loops and ties that you can use to tie brush and what not to it. I've had success using it out in the open as well as in trees. The wind will wreak havoc on it though if left out in the open for an extended period of time. It should be plenty roomy for your longbow and a heater. And yes, you'll want to wear black or other dark colors. It's a nice blind. Good luck.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Hamm said:


> Hey Del,
> 
> I have the Ameristep Penthouse and I love it. It does have some loops and ties that you can use to tie brush and what not to it. I've had success using it out in the open as well as in trees. The wind will wreak havoc on it though if left out in the open for an extended period of time. It should be plenty roomy for your longbow and a heater. And yes, you'll want to wear black or other dark colors. It's a nice blind. Good luck.


Thanks Hamm. Good info you have here. I'll have to heep an eye on the wind in advance if I put it out a day or so before hunting. Do you put yours out a day or two before you use it, so the animals get use to it being there? How about the heater giving off scent that the animals can pick up on? I would think if they can smell anything "unnatural" they will avoid it. I'm thinking it's big enough for a friend and I to use together. 78" square is pretty big. As it is now, I have yet to fill my bow tag so I'm thinking of using it after Dec. 14 when muzzle loader season is over. Then I don't have to wear blaze-O. I have so many places picked out to put it, I'm not sure where to put it first...lol It sure is nice to know I don't have to freeze sitting in it...lol

Thanks again to all you guys! This is a great place to gain knowledge.

Del


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Del,

I have shot several deer out of my blind with the heater going full blast. The little bit of noise they make and the smell do not seem to bother the deer. Of course I set my blind so that when the deer come, they are not downwind of me.

Around Jamestown, I do not leave my blind in the field. I set up, hunt and when ready to leave, take the blind with me. I guess I am not trusting enough in my fellow man to leave it out there. Out in the badlands I have set it up in the afternoon, hunted in it that evening and then left it so I could hunt out of it in the morning and not have to set up in the dark.

Your blind should be large enough for two and be comfortable. I've hunted in mine with my 21 year old son and I have enough room, your blind is larger.

I went to a fabric store and bought some blaze orange material. I attach a peice to each side of the blind and have bowhunted in mine during the regular rifle season. I sewed elastic in mine and attached small hooks to the corners so that I can just attach it easily to the poles or tie downs. Safety pins would work in a pinch too.

I've also used mine for ice fishing when the ice is too thin to drive on. I got a sled with high sides, throw the blind and fishing gear in and walk out there and fish. Works well unless the wind comes up.  :lol:

huntin1


----------



## Hamm (Dec 10, 2007)

Yeah, you'll probably want to set it up and give the deer some time to get used to it. Unless you can conceal it pretty well, then you're probably ok. I don't recommend setting it out in the open. It's just not made to withstand that kind of punishement when the wind comes up. Shouldn't be much of a problem if you're setting it up in some trees where it's got some shelter. I've had mine set up in some tree rows for about two months now without any problems.
I've thought about using a heater but haven't tried it yet. Might have to do that one of these days.
And yeah, there should be enough room for you and your buddy. But things might start to get a little tight when you have to maneuver around for a shot, after you get all your gear, chairs, heater and whatever else in there.
Good luck.


----------



## fishhook (Aug 29, 2002)

I have a predator den blind. It works awesome. good and strong.

what i used for heat was a stearns can. They are made for cooking. Not the best heat source, but it's small, easy to carry and puts off more heat than one would think.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

This is awesome news guys. It's coming in on Thursday. Now all I have to do is set it up for a couple days to get the "new" smell out of it and make sure I don't let it get ripped up by weather. I have my Mr. Heater Buddy ready for the hunt...lol

Now, I need to ask about the rut in ND, but that's a different thread I guess.

Thanks again all!
Del


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

I am going to have to check out the Penthouse blind. I shoot a 68 inch longbow and need a good sized blind. I have been looking at the Double Bull blinds, nice but really expensive. The price on the Ameristep blind is certainly a plus if they hold up well, stay in place, and are easy to put up and take down.


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Aythya said:


> I am going to have to check out the Penthouse blind. I shoot a 68 inch longbow and need a good sized blind. I have been looking at the Double Bull blinds, nice but really expensive. The price on the Ameristep blind is certainly a plus if they hold up well, stay in place, and are easy to put up and take down.


The Penthouse is the "tallest" blind I could find at 90". It seemed to be pretty expensive too until I found it on ebay for $154.99 with free shipping. I'll let you know how durable it is when it gets here and I use it for a while. Mine shows up this Thursday, can't wait!

Del


----------



## Aythya (Oct 23, 2004)

Del,

I would be really interested in your thoughts on the blind with regard to ease of set up, durability, etc. Please let me know how you like the blind.

I really need to get a portable blind. I am not totally against spending a fair amount of money to get a good one. I have hunted from DB blinds and others and liked the DB, except for the height. Had to cant my bow farther than I normally do to shoot.

I also don't want to spend hundreds of dollars and get a blind that isn't user friendly. I was impressed with the DB blinds I have used as they are easy to set up, quick to take down and don't flap in the wind. But, they are pricey.

I look forward to your input.

Rick


----------



## DelSnavely (Oct 17, 2007)

Aythya said:


> Del,
> 
> I would be really interested in your thoughts on the blind with regard to ease of set up, durability, etc. Please let me know how you like the blind.
> 
> ...


I'll be glad to let you know. I hope it's all that I've heard about it, nothing but good things. This will be my first blind so I have my fingers crossed. I wonder why DB doesn't make a bigger one, or at least taller.

Del


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Aythya,

If you like the DB style blind look at the Ameristep Dominator. It is 82" tall and should be tall enough for your long bow.

http://www.ameristep.com/blinds/dominator.html

I have it's smaller brother the Intimidator. A buddy has the DB, I've hunted out of it and prefer my Intimidator. They set up just like the DB's.

The Penthouse sets up like the doghouse blind that I used to have. It is really easy to set up, a bit harder to take down because of the way it folds up, not a lot harder though, and it gets easier the more you use it.

I liked my Doghouse, I just wanted a hub style blind and once I got one I stopped using the doghouse.

There are instructions for all of their blinds and a few videos on the Ameristep site.

huntin1


----------

